# Oil Change (Oil Pick up pipe!)



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok so i'm having a oil change on the 25th.. After speaking to a good mate of mine with the car nearing 100k we've decided to drop the sump clean it out and replace the oil pickup pipe for the pump(there about £10) been told that these things get quite sludgy as well as the bottom of the sump with the thin oil draining out and the thick sludgy stuff never reaching the sump plug to come out...

so who else has done this??? think for the cost and additional work it seems a good idea as a preventative measure...


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Ok so i'm having a oil change on the 25th.. After speaking to a good mate of mine with the car nearing 100k we've decided to drop the sump clean it out and replace the oil pickup pipe for the pump(there about £10) been told that these things get quite sludgy as well as the bottom of the sump with the thin oil draining out and the thick sludgy stuff never reaching the sump plug to come out...
> 
> so who else has done this??? think for the cost and additional work it seems a good idea as a preventative measure...


It's an excellent idea and one that I would recommend to others who have maybe bought a TT with relatively high miles and little history re regular oil/filter (every 6 months or 6000 miles IMO) history. I used to own a string of VWs and I did the same with them. VAG/Audi engines are great pieces of engineering BUT require a good oil management programme.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I just think it's a good idea for a car with that millage, and age, it's had oil in it for 8 years now, and acording to my calculation 8 oil changes... i've owned it for about a year and half, and in that time it's had oil changed twice, this will be the third... even with a full service every year due to 8 years old i'd say it would be worth it... surly they'll be some sludge in there...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Sludge is usually only a problem if the wrong type of oil has ever been used in the past.

But theres certainly no harm in doing it mate to double check.

Lee


----------



## maceonline (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah well worth it !!!

My pick up pipe blocked up on the motorway and the hard shoulder was closed!!.......£1000 repair bill. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I use engine flush and run the car with it in for a few miles before draining.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Had mine changed along with the strainer being cleaned out as a precautionary at 80k miles

Mark


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Ok so i'm having a oil change on the 25th.. After speaking to a good mate of mine with the car nearing 100k we've decided to drop the sump clean it out and replace the oil pickup pipe for the pump(there about £10) been told that these things get quite sludgy as well as the bottom of the sump with the thin oil draining out and the thick sludgy stuff never reaching the sump plug to come out...
> 
> so who else has done this??? think for the cost and additional work it seems a good idea as a preventative measure...


What does it look like under oil cap?

Is cylinder head clean and shiny or is there black junk on it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

looks clean as a whistle under there.... but still like my cars to be tip top...and for the sake of a tenner..


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good idea Tony dont forget to take some pics i will be doing this a some point.

DAZ


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

shell said:


> Sludge is usually only a problem if the wrong type of oil has ever been used in the past.
> 
> But theres certainly no harm in doing it mate to double check.
> 
> Lee


It's also a sign of infrequent oil changes as the oil 'collects' more and more carbon from the results of heat and combustion. Just take a look at old oil from a car that hasn't had an oil change for a couple of years


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

With the right synthetic oil there should be no sludge build up. If someone's been using mineral oil then sludge could have formed. Make sure you don't use too much sealant and have it ooze out, break off, float about and block your strainer :wink:

On the subject of flushing oil I wouldn't use it in the TT given that the correct synthetic oil in regular use has plenty of detergents in it and will keep your engine as clean as any fluching oil will get it in a few minutes. Flushing oil is a legacy from thick unstable mineral oil days when soil build up was common.

I certainly wouldn't drive with it as it won't be up to the job of protecting your turbo and other bearings under load - that's why it's important to be using the correct spec oil. Your flushing oil won't have the same shear stress properties under load and you'll likely get metal to metal contact. You may do more harm than good.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

rabTT said:


> It's also a sign of infrequent oil changes as the oil 'collects' more and more carbon from the results of heat and combustion. Just take a look at old oil from a car that hasn't had an oil change for a couple of years


Very true



KentishTT said:


> I use engine flush and run the car with it in for a few miles before draining.


Please tell me you're not being serious......this can be more harmful then good mate. If you've got any left throw it away right this minute so you're not tempted to use it again....on any car let alone your poor TT!!!

Lee


----------



## rob1975 (Nov 2, 2009)

A good mechanic I know warned me off engine flush products a long time ago, can create a very tappy engine from one that seemed fine!!!!!! There are some deposits best left alone!!!!!


----------



## sabikeuk (Dec 2, 2008)

Jurpo said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so i'm having a oil change on the 25th.. After speaking to a good mate of mine with the car nearing 100k we've decided to drop the sump clean it out and replace the oil pickup pipe for the pump(there about £10) been told that these things get quite sludgy as well as the bottom of the sump with the thin oil draining out and the thick sludgy stuff never reaching the sump plug to come out...
> ...


I have black junk on head...does it mean I rather should replace oil pickup pipe?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> I use engine flush and run the car with it in for a few miles before draining.


Same here, works very well and is a cheap way of doing it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jbell said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I use engine flush and run the car with it in for a few miles before draining.
> ...


Really it's not recommended. Synthetic oil has about three times the shear stress of mineral oil and can take the high load bearing pressures in the 1.8T without parting and allowing metal to metal contact. I shudder to think what the shear stress speck of flushing oil is :?


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

John-H said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > KentishTT said:
> ...


I was always lead to believe absolutely NOT on a turbo engine, I have used it on cars I have worked on by the internals were in such a state there really was nothing to lose by putting in the flush and all to gain.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Flushing oil is a no no :!: :!: :!: 
Engine flush as an additive is better as you still use the synth oil that is in the car. IMO Forte is the best as it uses natural ingredients with no solvents but is best to let tickover for 20 mins and not driven, that way you dont run the risk of doing damage.

Cheers Graham


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh and just for the record... since this post has come back to life... My oil pickup was 40% Blocked  Thankfully not fully blocked but enough to annoy me... Especially since the car Had FSH when i go it... 

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162528


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Oh and just for the record... since this post has come back to life... My oil pickup was 40% Blocked  Thankfully not fully blocked but enough to annoy me... Especially since the car Had FSH when i go it...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162528


Forgive me if I'm being a little thick here but surely the pick up is only half the story. Why would the pick up get block 40% or to any degree but not the rest of the oil galleries which are a far smaller internal diameter? Changing the pick up for a new one is great and will be done on mine on the next service but I still have concerns for the rest of the oil ways. :-|

Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Most oil ways will not be "Sucking" therefore they shouldn't really block... as the pump throws the oil to the top of the engine.. but yes oil pipe to turbo is a potentiall one.. :? 
I'm just glad it's done.... for peice of mind if nothing more.


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Most oil ways will not be "Sucking" therefore they shouldn't really block... as the pump throws the oil to the top of the engine.. but yes oil pipe to turbo is a potentiall one.. :?
> I'm just glad it's done.... for peice of mind if nothing more.


Sucking or gravitating back to the sump. I still fail to understand why that would make a difference, I take it that the blockage is a carbonised compound of the oil and that the pick-up is made of metal and not some composite material ?

Does anyone have a picture of a blocked pipe ?

My 2001 has 38k on the clock also with FASH should I be concerned ? What action should I take ? Is it worth getting the sump etc off ?

looks like no sleep til it's done Arrgggghhhh :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

na not at 38k mate... should be fine... were just putting mine down to age... it was just oily sludge that had stuck to the pipe... first call is wrong oil... but with fully audi history before i had it... (well ya never know with audi :roll But we just thought 12 lots of oil over the years probabbly just a age thing... potentially i'm not sure if it'll ever get that far to be splattered at the top of the engine... although this would losen it up when it's sprayed to the top of the engine... if it's going to block it'd block on the pipe i reckon....


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm planning to change the oil this weekend and as my car has done almost 130k miles then it seems I should change the pickup too. So I have a few questions!

* Can the pick up pipe just be cleaned or is a new one required? If a new one is needed, any ideas on the part number from Audi?

* Should I also be buying the new oil filter and oil from Audi? Or would it be ok to get this from another place (i.e. Halfords)?

* I've read about people also dropping the sump on high mileage cars to give a thorough clean out - is there a "how to" that exists for this - or is it as straightforward as just undoing the bolts around the sump?

* Is there anything else worth servicing while I've got my hands dirty and the bottom tray is off?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Certainly don't get the oil from Audi, on a service receipt from the stealer you'll notice they charge for the oil in 1L packs instead of a 5L pack, the most expensive way of buying oil I know of. I also wouldn't go to Halford's as it's unlikely they'll have the right VW spec oil for your car, certainly not at the right price. Take it to a VAG specialist and make sure they know you want the right oil put in it, or if you're a DIY man you can get quality oil from any number of online retailers - OpieOils are one example. They charge £7 for shipping on top of your oil but usually have a sale on. You can check the right oil for your car by looking in your owner's handbook.

Tony - is the sump off/oil pick-up off an easy job? What tools would I need? I'll be on 85k at the next service at an guess and if this is an easy to do it makes sense.

Cheers all


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

I dropped my sump to check the pickup when I had oil pressure warning problems. I'd heard of A4's fitted with 1.8T getting blocked pickups - but this is due to the shape of the sump in the longitudinal mounted 1.8T.

My car is 100k miles and full record of oil changes every year. Sump was clean and pickup was totally clear.

Pressure warning was down to faulty dashpod in the end.

Sump is easy to remove if you have a 1/4" drive socket set. You'll need some more gasket paste when it goes back on.

vwspares.co.uk for oil!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

{art Numbers are here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162528&start=45


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for the info Tony.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the torque settings are for:

The Sump bolts
The suction/pickup tube bolts

Thanks


----------



## sabikeuk (Dec 2, 2008)

lazerjules said:


> Can anyone tell me what the torque settings are for:
> 
> The Sump bolts
> The suction/pickup tube bolts
> ...


I am not sure about pickup tube bolts, others are:

sump bolts - 15 Nm.
sump/gearbox bolts - 45 Nm.
sump to oil return supply line bolts - 10 Nm.
sump plug - 30 Nm


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool thanks, very helpful.

Anyone know the suction tube torque?


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

15Nm fit new O-ring


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Magic. Thanks.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Ok so i'm having a oil change on the 25th.. After speaking to a good mate of mine with the car nearing 100k we've decided to drop the sump clean it out and replace the oil pickup pipe for the pump(there about £10) been told that these things get quite sludgy as well as the bottom of the sump with the thin oil draining out and the thick sludgy stuff never reaching the sump plug to come out...
> 
> so who else has done this??? think for the cost and additional work it seems a good idea as a preventative measure...


Ive just had my TT in for a major service today asked for the oil pipe replacement as its on 100k now, they said it only affects certain models of car fitted with the BAM engine, some SEAT, VW and some of the Audi range but not the TT....?

They said it was due to it being transverse and was therefore unnecessary. Didnt quite believe that but as time was short and i needed the car back the same day, i didnt bother having it done.

Hmmmm... i hope its going to be ok.

I might do it myself some time later.....


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

antcole said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so i'm having a oil change on the 25th.. After speaking to a good mate of mine with the car nearing 100k we've decided to drop the sump clean it out and replace the oil pickup pipe for the pump(there about £10) been told that these things get quite sludgy as well as the bottom of the sump with the thin oil draining out and the thick sludgy stuff never reaching the sump plug to come out...
> ...


Can you get that in writing off them? Might be handy for you in a little while (hope not) but atleast you'll have a leg to stand on eh?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

harrismhome said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL!!

Now you have me papping myself.

I did actually get it in writing though, strangely enough..... i had previously e.mailed the service dept for their advice on that exact topic and they wrote back with the current offers on servicing and that i didnt need to do the pickup pipe....

Right, i think ill be buying meself a set of decent ramps in the morning and ordering a pickup pipe....


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Longitudinal engines have smaller sump capacity.
More prone to develop shite in engine problem..


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Jurpo said:


> Longitudinal engines have smaller sump capacity.
> More prone to develop shite in engine problem..


PHEW.....! :?

Anyway, were drifting away from the original post but it is most definately a good idea to change the pipe.

Im going to do mine anyway, cant be that difficult as once the undertray is off its easy to attack the sump....

Might even slide out the mains and the bottom-end shells at the same time and change them too.


----------



## sabikeuk (Dec 2, 2008)

I have done this job on Friday, pickup pipe wasn't really dirty or blocked at all, there were just tiny bits which I cleaned with engine oil removal.
Pickup pipe doesn't need to be replaced because there is a metal nest and it can be clean easily. 
I also cleaned sump, there was sticky old oil but nothing tragic.

The worse part was to get sump down, there are 3 difficult bolts to get, which require M5 ball end hex key and long extension.

BTW My car has 100.000 miles - after that experience I wouldn't worried about pickup pipe on TT (BAM).


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Changed my oil tube today.

The old one was completely clear, changed it anyway as I had the part.

No sign of anything nasty, I too had old sticky oil in the sump. I stuck it in the kitchen sink and gave it a good clean.

Worst part for me about this job is when I tried to find my iphone, rang it from the misses phone, only to discover it burbling away in the old bakeing tray full of old oil. :roll: Obviously fell in at some point. Amazed it still rang or worked at all!

Spent the rest of the day trying to clean sump oil from the phone. Trust me they don't like it! Feeling like a right numpty now!


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

I´d be pleased to see that pick up was clear. 
One of things where doesn´t suck is not good. That hoovers,wo..

Next time i change oil,I will try to check it with Borescope. Much easier if it fits.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

sabikeuk said:


> I have done this job on Friday, pickup pipe wasn't really dirty or blocked at all, there were just tiny bits which I cleaned with engine oil removal.
> Pickup pipe doesn't need to be replaced because there is a metal nest and it can be clean easily.
> I also cleaned sump, there was sticky old oil but nothing tragic.
> 
> ...


Yep no need to buy a new one as you can just clean the old one.

Blocked pickups are only an issue apparently in the longitudinal 1.8Ts as the sump shape and capacity are different. Obviously if you have dropped something down there (broken dipstick tube when changing the thermostat?) then take a look.

I only checked mine out as I was having oil pressure warning flash up (turned out to be faulty dashpod). I wouldn't bother dropping the sump so long as you have a record of oil changes every year, mine was clean as a whistle at ~100k miles.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

lazerjules said:


> Worst part for me about this job is when I tried to find my iphone, rang it from the misses phone, only to discover it burbling away in the old bakeing tray full of old oil. :roll: Obviously fell in at some point. Amazed it still rang or worked at all!


Unlucky!

Good job engine oil is non-conductive hence why it still works!!!!

Electronics should work just fine, you might get oil seeping out of it for a few years to come though!

Don't use soapy water to clean it up though! soap=corrosive and water=conductive.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

was8v said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> > Worst part for me about this job is when I tried to find my iphone, rang it from the misses phone, only to discover it burbling away in the old bakeing tray full of old oil. :roll: Obviously fell in at some point. Amazed it still rang or worked at all!
> ...


Be careful with cleaning solutions and solvents such as IPA as these solvents can destroy the materials inside LCD displays.


----------

